# Prayers needed



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

My dad needs all the prayers he can get right now. He suffered a massive heart attack yesterday. Right now he is in stable but very critical condition. So we need all the prefers we can get. Thanks


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

You got it buddy. Prayers sent.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers sent..


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Done


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Prayers for you and your family!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Prayers sent again bud.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

My dad went to be with the lord today.


----------



## marcram (Jul 26, 2013)

So sorry to hear. Good bless your family and your dad.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry to here but going to be with Lord is comforting,be well buddy prayers sent.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Condolences to you and the family, Daryl...

Dad is at peace...in a better place...


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

VERY sorry to hear that, Daryl. I thought we had ya covered on this, but the Good Lord obviously has other plans for him. Hang tough, my friend.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear the news Daryl. Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Sorry for your loss !*

God Bless you and your family and my family and I will keep you in our prayers . 
God Bless and sorry for your loss !


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Condolences to you and the family also Daryl.


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

My Deepest Sympathy To You And Your Family....May Your Dad Rest In Peace...





ML...


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, sir.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Prayers sent for you dad and family


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks guys. I had just finished a fishing rod for him. My dad came and picked it up on Monday. I will take pictures of it and post them tomorrow.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your dad. May God give you and your family comfort during this time of bereavement.


----------



## Tarponator (Feb 4, 2011)

Your in our family prayers!!!


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Condolences for your loss. Prayers sent.

-hook


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

God bless you and your family. My heart and prayers go out to you and yours.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------

